# Software suggestion



## ikenpo (Nov 9, 2002)

For my Kenpo Brothers and Sisters. If your are like me and have had millions of popups occurring recently for no reason what so ever consider downloading Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.1. It is a freeware program. I just downloaded it today and ran it and found out there were all kinds of programs that allowed web pages to automatically click in and insert popups during my session. It kills lop.com and xjuniper (I think that's the name). Anyway, I also had this deal where everytime I logged out there would be a window that said, "are you sick of pop ups". It seemed to popup just after I logged out or as I was logging out so I was very confused. Heck I was more sick of that window than the popups. Anyway it looks up all the files that act as keys to allow those popups to intrude on your surfing enjoyment and then you can decide if you want to delete them or not. 

It's just a suggestion (I take no responsibility if you blow up your system) , take it or leave it...

Respectfully, jb:asian:


----------



## meni (Nov 9, 2002)

thank you


----------



## Les (Nov 9, 2002)

I use stopzilla, (www.stopzilla.com) it stops the darn things.

Another option is to use the Opera browser, it gives you the option to ban pop ups, but it has some funny habits.


Les


----------



## ikenpo (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *I use stopzilla, (www.stopzilla.com) it stops the darn things.
> 
> ...



This particular program removes a new type of program that has apparently come out recently that is very intrusive with your system. It installs long distance dialers and all kinds of nasty things. It also does the pop up thing as well. Not like Stopzilla that is a popup killer per se, but stops programs that promote pop ups on your system without you realizing that those programs are resident on your system.

jb:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2002)

I use www.panicware.com but recently popups have started occasionally making their way through it--I don't know how, or if it's only specific ones.


----------



## Klondike93 (Nov 13, 2002)

So how about a link to it jb?


:asian:


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 19, 2017)

rhinofit said:


> Is this happening on different web browsers, or just one?


That's a thread from 15 years ago. I doubt any of it is still going on.


----------

